# La Marzocco Lux D



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Looks like a mazzer?

61 mm burrs....

http://home.lamarzoccousa.com/lux-grinder/


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

"The Lux D grinder is the result of a collaboration between La Marzocco Home and Mazzer" - from their webpage


----------



## lukej (Nov 29, 2014)

They're $975 which would work out at roughly £585 + tax and shipping, I'd expect it to run a little above that if its to be imported though.

Luke


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Seems like LM is around 5 years too late with this...

T.


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Uhhhhh is there somewhere to adjust dosage/time or am I just being an idiot?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Push to start, release to stop


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dsc said:


> Seems like LM is around 5 years too late with this...
> 
> T.


Bringing nothing new to the table at all


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Push to start, release to stop


Oh... maybe this is just because of what I work on, but surely you'll lose accuracy? Unless your dose fits perfectly in your basket!


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Bringing nothing new to the table at all


Has any major manufacturer brought anything to the party lately?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The hot/cold grinders.

If they're aiming these at the home user it would have been nice to see something to try and address the retention/grind path.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

samjfranklin said:


> Oh... maybe this is just because of what I work on, but surely you'll lose accuracy? Unless your dose fits perfectly in your basket!


Note the slides with scales for weighing PF further down page.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Southpaw said:


> Has any major manufacturer brought anything to the party lately?


The Mythos One / Clima Pro - head and shoulders above everything for conventional espresso IMO


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Southpaw said:


> Has any major manufacturer brought anything to the party lately?


Yup Mythos / Clima Pro must be the biggest thing out there today I guess, also Compak seems to be bringing new models out, new burrsets out etc.

T.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

dsc said:


> Yup Mythos / Clima Pro must be the biggest thing out there today I guess, also Compak seems to be bringing new models out, new burrsets out etc.
> 
> T.


Granted it's pretty whizzy but I'm disappointed that the collective R&D might of Big coffee hasn't done more than rotate the burrs something towards 90 degrees. Unless I've missed some other new feature?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

It's the temperature control feature that has got everyone excited. The previous Mythos had the inclined burrs.

I'm inclined to agree. There are more fundamental design issues that need addressing before worrying about temperature. (At least so far as home baristas are concerned.)


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Rob666 said:


> I'm inclined to agree. There are more fundamental design issues that need addressing before worrying about temperature. (At least so far as home baristas are concerned.)


I'm coming at it from the home perspective and Mazzer et al have nothing resembling DSC's mystery machine to get us all excited









I think I could largely solve the retention problem most grinders suffer but big coffee hasn't figured it out.


----------

